
Show HN: Devsheets – Quickly find the cheatsheets for everything tech - mkfeuhrer
https://mohitkhare.me/devsheets/#/
======
husseiny
Love it! We all have our own, why not centralize and share!

~~~
mkfeuhrer
Yes, that's the idea behind devsheets. Do contribute :)

------
blcarson
Needs some spacing love on mobile but otherwise looking great!

